# Some new finds today.



## neatthings (Jun 8, 2016)

Here's some new ones I've found. Need help with flask, (B 8oz.6) year or what it contained? Anyway nothing too special but Im into the Westmoreland brewing co bottle and inks. Thoughts?


----------



## RCO (Jun 8, 2016)

just curious what state is the suterville bottle from ? I can't read it and never heard of suterville  before


----------



## neatthings (Jun 8, 2016)

is a westmoreland brewing co. suterville, PA. Did you want more pics? Im new to collecting but it has small chips on the "W" and a small schip right above  the "E" in brewing. I does need a little polishing on the outside from what i can tell. U want more pics?


----------



## neatthings (Jun 8, 2016)

http://www.oldbreweries.com/breweri...a-2-breweries/westmoreland-brewing-co-pa-795/


----------



## RCO (Jun 8, 2016)

neatthings said:


> is a westmoreland brewing co. suterville, PA. Did you want more pics? Im new to collecting but it has small chips on the "W" and a small schip right above  the "E" in brewing. I does need a little polishing on the outside from what i can tell. U want more pics?


that's ok I was just curious where it was from , couldn't tell from picture , I'm not really that familiar with brewery bottles in general , more into soda bottles


----------



## neatthings (Jun 8, 2016)

oh ok, cool. If i find some sodas ill let you know. i could send some ur way if you want to trade for stuff.


----------



## neatthings (Jun 8, 2016)

im not real particular. i like embossed stuff, even if its from the 40's or older.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 11, 2016)

you got a lot of late 1920s and early 1930s stuff. the old Quaker , Purex and inks are all common in the 30s . the beer and flask are from the 20s.


----------



## sunrunner (Jun 11, 2016)

you got a lot of late 1920s and early 1930s stuff. the old Quaker , Purex and inks are all common in the 30s . the beer and flask are from the 20s.


----------

